# Prolonged delivery



## Kstrobel (Nov 29, 2007)

I am new to coding for OB/GYN. Can I charge if the delivery time took longer than usual? If so what codes and what documentation do I need?


----------



## cedwards (Oct 11, 2008)

Why did the delivery take longer than usual?  Was it vaginal or c-section?  Did the physician work go above and beyond that of a normal delivery?  I would just code the delivery.  Some are easy and some are hard it all equals out in the end.  You could have the mother that comes in and delivers 5 minutes after she arrives or you could have the mother that comes in and labors for 12 hours and pushes for 3 hours before she delivers but you still bill the delivery code only and get the same reimbursment.

If there was a complication that caused the physician to perform more than he/she would in a normal delivery make sure that is documented and you might be able to use the 22 modifier and send in the documentation.  Without seeing the documentation and knowing I can not give you a definate answer.  From what I can tell though I would only bill the delivery.


----------

